# Release Schedule



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

*The Heresy Online News and Rumours Release Schedule*​ 
In an attempt to collate all the rumours into a digestable timeline, we've put together this thread detailing the current 'popular' rumoured releases and those that are confirmed and released. If you have further information about any of the below rumours, that aren't covered in any of the roundup threads, please feel free to start a new thread in News and Rumours and PM me to let me know and I'll update it here (with credit!) ​ 
Syph​ 

*Key:*

White = released. 
Green = confirmed. 
Yellow = likely.
Orange = rumoured.

*So, 2009:*

*Jan **-* Ork Stormboyz, Nobz, Gretchin, Battlewagon, and Characters, Dark Elf Collectors
*Feb - *Lizardmen
*Mar -* Stompa and Shadowsword, Marine Casualties
*Apr **-* War of the Ring
*May **-* Imperial Guard
*June **-* Empire Greatswords, Archers, and Steam Tank (+ some LotR stuff)
*July **-* Planetstrike, Ironclad Dreadnought, Landspeeder Storm, Vulkan He'Stan, Korsarro Khan. Planetary Empires (end of month)
*Aug -* More IG releases - Hellhound and Variants
*Sept -* Skaven from Aug/Sept onwards? Space Hulk
*Oct -* Space Wolves
*Nov -* ?
*Dec - *? 

Dark Eldar looking likely now for late 2010 - hopefully this is due to the sheer amount of models needed to be updated. Robin Cruddace has said the models aren't finished. Phil Kelly is on the Codex.

Space Wolves apparently written, codex off for localisation.

Beasts of Chaos after Skaven?

Warhammer Quest to follow Space Hulk

Tyranid rumours floating around pitches them with a wide release window at present, though it seems that a plastic Trygon is due a release.

Necrons also in the works according to Robin Cruddace at Games Day Spain 09.

Also at some point - Eldar bikes, plastic Daemon Prince, Collectors models and Bitz (shields, shoulder pads etc), second wave Daemons, Dark Elves second wave.


----------

